# Extang Trifecta Bed Cover pics...



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

Here are a few pics of the Extang Trifecta on my 2005 Crew Cab SE...

The cover near the cab...








The cover near the tailgate...








The Utili-track-specific attachment point... 








The forward attachment point...








The rear attachment point...








Washers I installed to give the bed extender knob extra clearance...


----------



## mitchell35758 (Oct 21, 2005)

That looks really good. Have you had it for a while? If so, how do you like it. I have the Extang Saber. I had my mind set on buying a soft top that lifted, but couldn't afford it at the time. I love mine, but sometimes I wished it opened up like a hard top. I play Ice Hockey and it is a pain trying to slide the huge bag back into the bed and then take it back out.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Fast,

This is just the information I was looking for, but unfortunately, I can't see the pics! All that's showing is a small pic that says image hosted by Tripod...

Can you post a link to the Tripod sight where you've uploaded the pics? I'm wanting to order this week but want to see the pics first! Thanks...


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

*Link to my Trifecta pics...*



05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Fast,
> 
> This is just the information I was looking for, but unfortunately, I can't see the pics! All that's showing is a small pic that says image hosted by Tripod...
> 
> Can you post a link to the Tripod sight where you've uploaded the pics? I'm wanting to order this week but want to see the pics first! Thanks...


Sorry, the pics worked yesterday from my home computer. I'm not used to attaching pictures in the way this site requires.

Here's a link to the pics on my mountain bike site which has not been updated in quite a long time...

http://highlandsmtb.tripod.com/truck.htm


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

*I picked the Trifecta Tonno...*



mitchell35758 said:


> That looks really good. Have you had it for a while? If so, how do you like it. I have the Extang Saber. I had my mind set on buying a soft top that lifted, but couldn't afford it at the time. I love mine, but sometimes I wished it opened up like a hard top. I play Ice Hockey and it is a pain trying to slide the huge bag back into the bed and then take it back out.


after contacting Extang about the Full Tilt model. My neighbor has that one on a Silverado. However, it wasn't available for the new Frontiers yet (back in early Oct). I started looking at the Trifecta and realized it would be even easier and quicker to take off when I wanted to carry my bikes. Also, when it's folded it stores nicely in the garage without taking up much space. For your situation, I could see you leaving it on the bed but folding it up to carry your hockey stuff.


----------



## wensk (Oct 30, 2005)

Can you show a picture of it in a partial fold mode? Would be curious to see.

TIA


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

FastCrewCab said:


> Sorry, the pics worked yesterday from my home computer. I'm not used to attaching pictures in the way this site requires.
> 
> Here's a link to the pics on my mountain bike site which has not been updated in quite a long time...
> 
> http://highlandsmtb.tripod.com/truck.htm


That link worked! I think I'm going to break down and get this cover, did the special clamps/brackets come with it or were they extra? I looked on Autoanything.com and there is no mention of any special brackets. I e-mailed Extang also, but have not received a reply. Thanks again for sharing the pics! BTW, the pics appear to be working within this post again!


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> That link worked! I think I'm going to break down and get this cover, did the special clamps/brackets come with it or were they extra? I looked on Autoanything.com and there is no mention of any special brackets. I e-mailed Extang also, but have not received a reply. Thanks again for sharing the pics! BTW, the pics appear to be working within this post again!


Everything necessary to attach the cover to the Frontier's bed was included. I called Extang before ordering from AutoAnything and discussed the mounts with them. You can find a customer service number on Extang's website. They even faxed me the instruction page for installing the special '05 Frontier mounts that you see in my pics.


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

wensk said:


> Can you show a picture of it in a partial fold mode? Would be curious to see.
> 
> TIA


Yeah, I should have included a photo of the folded cover on the bed. I will try to take one this evening and post it tonight for those interested. Basically, it folds to about 20 inches wide, remains pretty flat and secures with two straps and quick-release buckles. The two forward clamps seem to be more than enough to hold the cover to the bed when it's folded like this. I haven't had any issues when driving with it in folded mode.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

Nice! Just more than, I wanted to spend. I'm hooked up for $172.00.  And; having a second button down, I'm sure to be pleased.

It's nice to have options. :thumbup:


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

FastCrewCab said:


> Everything necessary to attach the cover to the Frontier's bed was included. I called Extang before ordering from AutoAnything and discussed the mounts with them. You can find a customer service number on Extang's website. They even faxed me the instruction page for installing the special '05 Frontier mounts that you see in my pics.


I got a reply from Extang right after I posted my last reply. They sent a PDF file with supplemental instructions for mounting the cover on a truck with the Utilitrack system, but the PDF they sent was for the Titan, even though they referenced the Frontier in the e-mail! The brackets they said were included didnot look like yours, they were blocked that fit into the Utilitrack rails, which makes me think they would not work well with the sliding bed extender! I e-mailed Autoanything and asked what kind of special brackets were included with their covers. Not sure if they have changed things since you bought your cover.


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I got a reply from Extang right after I posted my last reply. They sent a PDF file with supplemental instructions for mounting the cover on a truck with the Utilitrack system, but the PDF they sent was for the Titan, even though they referenced the Frontier in the e-mail! The brackets they said were included didnot look like yours, they were blocked that fit into the Utilitrack rails, which makes me think they would not work well with the sliding bed extender! I e-mailed Autoanything and asked what kind of special brackets were included with their covers. Not sure if they have changed things since you bought your cover.


I think they may have sent you the wrong .pdf. When I first contacted Extang the gentleman I spoke to thought it mounted to the Utilitrack but then corrected himself and sent the sheet for the Frontier.


----------



## georgiejr (Nov 7, 2005)

So does that mean that any hard cover, will not make the extender or bed divider work at all?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

georgiejr said:


> So does that mean that any hard cover, will not make the extender or bed divider work at all?


That's tough to say, it all depends on how it mounts to the bed! Extang seems to have taken into account the track system and built one that does work! Probably best to contact the manufacturer of the cover you're interested in and ask specifically how it mounts and if it interferes with the tie-down system.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

FastCrewCab said:


> I think they may have sent you the wrong .pdf. When I first contacted Extang the gentleman I spoke to thought it mounted to the Utilitrack but then corrected himself and sent the sheet for the Frontier.


Thanks! I suspect you are right, I'll call them during my lunch hour and clarify that with them. I'm waiting to see if they are going to have a Vetrans Day sale at Autoanything, their e-mail usually comes out on Tuesday. If they offer more than the $10.00 off, I'll place my order tomorrow! 

BTW, how well does it seal at the front of the bed closest to the cab? I know there is a difference in the height of the back bed rail compared to the side bed rails due to the bed rail caps. How do they accomodate this difference? Is it pretty weather tight? Thanks again for your help and for the pics.


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Thanks! I suspect you are right, I'll call them during my lunch hour and clarify that with them. I'm waiting to see if they are going to have a Vetrans Day sale at Autoanything, their e-mail usually comes out on Tuesday. If they offer more than the $10.00 off, I'll place my order tomorrow! Thanks again for your help and for the pics.


Sure, no problem. That's what these forums are all about. I got a bunch of info on the factory foglight install from these forums and I'll be attempting the install myself when the parts arrive later this week.

Also, if for some reason Extang changed the Frontier mount for the Trifecta please let me know. I'd be interested in seeing it and finding out why they did so.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

FastCrewCab said:


> Sure, no problem. That's what these forums are all about. I got a bunch of info on the factory foglight install from these forums and I'll be attempting the install myself when the parts arrive later this week.
> 
> Also, if for some reason Extang changed the Frontier mount for the Trifecta please let me know. I'd be interested in seeing it and finding out why they did so.


I added this to my last post, but apparently you were replying as I was editing, and you beat me to the submit button!:

BTW, how well does it seal at the front of the bed closest to the cab? I know there is a difference in the height of the back bed rail compared to the side bed rails due to the bed rail caps. How do they accomodate this difference? Is it pretty weather tight? Thanks again...


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> I added this to my last post, but apparently you were replying as I was editing, and you beat me to the submit button!:
> 
> BTW, how well does it seal at the front of the bed closest to the cab? I know there is a difference in the height of the back bed rail compared to the side bed rails due to the bed rail caps. How do they accomodate this difference? Is it pretty weather tight? Thanks again...


The seals Extang used are pretty thick and angle down so that when the frame sits on the bed rails they compress substantially. The combination of these seals and the way the tarp connects to the frame on an angle do not, or at least in my experience have not, allowed water to get in up by the cab (or anywhere else for that matter). When attaching it, I try to fit the cover as close to the cab as I can without it touching. If you attach the cover with it touching the cab, you will hear a squeaking as you drive.


----------



## AGR (Oct 16, 2005)

FastCrewCab said:


> The seals Extang used are pretty thick and angle down so that when the frame sits on the bed rails they compress substantially. The combination of these seals and the way the tarp connects to the frame on an angle do not, or at least in my experience have not, allowed water to get in up by the cab (or anywhere else for that matter). When attaching it, I try to fit the cover as close to the cab as I can without it touching. If you attach the cover with it touching the cab, you will hear a squeaking as you drive.


Interesting post. :thumbup: See; I had to bring my frame back just a little since, I did not want the snaps or the tarp rubbing the back of the cab.

Now; I had to add the extra strip of insulation to the front seal in order for it to meet the top of the bed along the back of the cab.

The one concern, I have is whether or not it will be weatherproof when driving in the rain. The seal does meet the edge, and even overlaps the top of the bed there. It's just not totally covering it.

I noticed yesterday while driving at 65+mph, there is air under the cover. And; I think this is normal. Is the seal that runs along the cab breaking loose at these speeds? I'm not sure. I guess when it rains, I will know for sure.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Fast,

I called Extang and spoke with Dorene, and after trying to explian the difference between what is in your pictures and what was in the PDF file she sent, I just e-mailed her a couple of the pics you had posted, and she confirmed that they were the correct mounts that came with the Frontier cover! Gotta love e-mail! Now, to see if Autoanything is going to have a big Vetrans Day Sale! Maybe I ought to call and ask if they give a Military discount? Thanks again for your help....


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Fast,
> 
> I called Extang and spoke with Dorene, and after trying to explian the difference between what is in your pictures and what was in the PDF file she sent, I just e-mailed her a couple of the pics you had posted, and she confirmed that they were the correct mounts that came with the Frontier cover! Gotta love e-mail! Now, to see if Autoanything is going to have a big Vetrans Day Sale! Maybe I ought to call and ask if they give a Military discount? Thanks again for your help....


Ok, good glad they helped. The benefit of not attaching via the Utili-track is that you can still slide the accessories around.

I used a coupon that gave me $15 off and free shipping at AutoAnything. Check www.edealinfo.com/coupons/ for the code.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

FastCrewCab said:


> Ok, good glad they helped. The benefit of not attaching via the Utili-track is that you can still slide the accessories around.
> 
> I used a coupon that gave me $15 off and free shipping at AutoAnything. Check www.edealinfo.com/coupons/ for the code.


Cool, that coupon is good until December, now to see if they offer more for Vetrans Day. That e-mail should come out tomorrow!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Fast,

I have a couple of more questions about the Trifecta Cover.... How is the vinyl tonneau attached to the frame? Is it permantly attached or attached with snaps? Also, are the bows adjustable? Is there any adjustment for temperature change, i.e. to tighten in summer and loosen in winter? Thanks again for your help!


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Fast,
> 
> I have a couple of more questions about the Trifecta Cover.... How is the vinyl tonneau attached to the frame? Is it permantly attached or attached with snaps? Also, are the bows adjustable? Is there any adjustment for temperature change, i.e. to tighten in summer and loosen in winter? Thanks again for your help!


Paul,

The vinyl tarp is permanently attached to the frame and the bows are not adjustable. The whole thing is shipped fully assembled. When you go to install it, you fasten the forward clamps first, unfold it, then fasten the rear clamps. As you are unfolding it, you will feel a slight resistance from the tarp tightening on the frame. I would imagine as the temps start to drop here in the northeast, the tarp will feel tighter when unfolding.


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

FastCrewCab said:


> Paul,
> 
> The vinyl tarp is permanently attached to the frame and the bows are not adjustable. The whole thing is shipped fully assembled. When you go to install it, you fasten the forward clamps first, unfold it, then fasten the rear clamps. As you are unfolding it, you will feel a slight resistance from the tarp tightening on the frame. I would imagine as the temps start to drop here in the northeast, the tarp will feel tighter when unfolding.


That's what I thought, but someone on another forum said they saw an Extang tri-fold cover (he wasn't sure if it was the Trifecta) and it had snaps! Maybe it was an older model, or was mis-labeled! Anyway, that had me wondering, because I really don't want one with snaps! Thanks again for your help!


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

Well I ordered a Xtang Trifecta cover today from Autoanything.com. They were running a Veterans Day special of 10% off anything and free shipping, so I got for $306.99 delivered. Now I just have to keep my eye out for a better deal over the next year to see if I can try out their low price guarantee! They said it was in stock and should ship in 2 to 8 days! :cheers:


----------



## wensk (Oct 30, 2005)

Is the 10% still valid for the rest of the day and how do I find it?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

wensk said:


> Is the 10% still valid for the rest of the day and how do I find it?


Their web sight was down most of the day, it's back up now, I just called and asked about it. I didn't get a code because I ordered over the phone, their number is 800-874-8888. Tell them Paul sent you for the Veterans Day special!

BTW, they also offer a Military discount of 5% everyday!


----------



## FastCrewCab (Nov 3, 2005)

05 NISMO 4X4 said:


> Their web sight was down most of the day, it's back up now, I just called and asked about it. I didn't get a code because I ordered over the phone, their number is 800-874-8888. Tell them Paul sent you for the Veterans Day special!
> 
> BTW, they also offer a Military discount of 5% everyday!


You got a great price Paul. Mine was $354 delivered back in October. Guess I should try out their price guarantee huh?


----------



## 05 NISMO 4X4 (Jun 4, 2005)

FastCrewCab said:



> You got a great price Paul. Mine was $354 delivered back in October. Guess I should try out their price guarantee huh?


Fast,

I got an e-mail from Autoanything around 11:00 last night advertising the Veterat's Day 10% off special, I didn't see any dates for the sale, so it may last all weekend. The coupon code for the 10% off is ENV05011. If it were me, I'd definately call and test their price protection policy! It's save you $47.00!

Let me know how it goes!


----------

